# Where to find turntable parts in Canada?



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi Folks,
Anyone on here know where to find parts for older turntables in Canada? Either buying online or mail order from any province, or maybe any stores in Ottawa?

I've got a JVC L-A11 Turntable that needs a headshell/cartridge and probably a belt too. Thanks!


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

Did you try Bleekers? They have a pretty complete service department and things like belts and cartridges can be pretty generic anyway. Good luck in your search.
BTW the Bleekers I was at was on St Laurent Rd


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I can provide everything you need. I import phono cartridges and styli (needles) and have access to most popular belts. Just measure the diameter and width of the old belt and give me an idea of how good a quality cartridge you are looking for and I'll get you set up....and save you money in the process .


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I have yet to try looking. I dont have time! Any of my spare time seems to be spent phoning apple or waiting for apple to phone about my iBook. 
I also really really hate shopping for consumer electronics. I'm too tempted to buy things I dont need.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

> *I have yet to try looking. I dont have time!*


You don't have to...this is like on-line shopping.  Headshell, cartridge and cartridge would be around $40 and up, depending on how expensive a cartridge you want. This would be as good as the original that came with the JVC.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Peter Scharman - would you have a drive belt for an old, old Thorens TD 165?


----------

